# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Γρανάζια

## georgemailo

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω γρανάζια διαφόρων μεγεθών για κατασκευές. Κατά προτίμηση πλαστικά.

----------


## DT200

στην Αθήνα, Σπύρου Πάτση, 
αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει πλαστικά.

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.koumakis.gr/products/10_gr.html

----------


## georgemailo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Pefres

Lego ισως!

----------


## georgemailo

Τι lego εννοείς; Έχεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα;

----------


## Thansavv

Γιώργο εγώ έχω αγοράσει πλαστικά γραναζάκια (και πολλά άλλα διάφορα) από τη Farnell (http://www.farnell.com), σε καλές τιμές... Όμως είμαι στο εξωτερικό !!!
Στην Ελλάδα αντιπρόσωπος είναι ο Ντάρλας (http://www.darlas.gr)... 
Ρίξε μια ματιά και σύγκρινε τις τιμές να δεις αν συμφέρει!!!

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/37867.pdf

http://fi.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...questid=174426

 :Smile:

----------

